# VIC: Corner Inlet...



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Some awesome photos there Mingle.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

A-hole dolphins!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Good times, Great bunch of blokes, another great trip.

We had planned just a short paddle to a spot close to welshpool but discovered a stinkboat had already planted a tent there so we moved on to another of our regular campsites further down on snake island.

The final part of the trip down was one of the hardest paddle/peddles that any of us had done,the wind was right into our face & at times we were actually making zero progress. it actually ended up easier to beach the yaks & walk the final few hundred meters. Everyone got a bit of water in the boat, Shane got lots.

A wider assortment of portable hotels came along this time, including a Hennessey Hammock & a Dutch surplus bivvy.

The resident angry salmon came to the party too which was nice.

heres the pics...

Russell decides to buy an AI








Free parking








Washing day








drip dry








i think its a territorial thing...








trying to blend in








Erics hang








Casa del Mingle








One of the Rig tenders out of barrys beach








and again








Just because this the akFf


----------



## Rhino (Dec 17, 2007)

Great pics fellas, thanks.


----------



## Kenza (May 28, 2011)

Did the salt and pepper get used??  nice go guys.. want to head out again in a fortnight?


----------



## vikodin (Apr 3, 2011)

Some great looking pics there and a beautiful part of the world, 
the sand flies \ midges have started to fire up down my way, so hope you didn't get eaten alive like i did the other day.


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reporting. Sort of a clinical, sanitized photolog this time. Ya'll got all artsy. Where's the dancing by the fire like wild ******? Battered log? Sounds like gourmet "bush tucker".

re the hammock. My friend has gone that route too, and swears by its ease, weight and comfort. Until...the only trees for miles are cardon or saguaro cactus.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Kenza said:


> Did the salt and pepper get used??  nice go guys.. want to head out again in a fortnight?


Sadly, no salt & pepper got used.

Sounds good.


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

some vids.
enjoy


----------



## Tom84 (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounded like a fun trip.
Was there much boat traffic around?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

Do you guys ever catch fish?
Oh I forgot. It's Victoria. ;-)

Great photos, highly entertaining write-up, makes me jealous even without fish.


----------



## matcoburn (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Mingle .....those golden sunlight pics where better value than any fish anyone could catch. Awesome.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Ado said:


> Do you guys ever catch fish?
> Oh I forgot. It's Victoria. ;-)


Pot calling kettle?


----------



## Ado (Mar 31, 2008)

nezevic said:


> Ado said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys ever catch fish?
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2012)

Nice snapper.


----------

